
SteamVR Knuckles Dev Kit - vyrotek
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=943406651
======
Camillo
I can't believe you missed the opportunity to call this "SteamVR & Knuckles".
dang, could you fix this criminal oversight? The current title does not match
the original title anyway.

------
aphextron
I really wish that Valve would move past the idea of controllers altogether. A
controller with buttons will always necessarily constrain you to thinking
about gameplay and experiences in terms of what has been done for 2D games,
rather than freeing designers to build novel mechanics. The only true solution
for VR is cloth gloves with perfect finger tracking. As someone who has spent
thousands of hours in VR, anything else becomes extremely clunky and annoying
to use long term. Something along the lines of ManusVR ([https://manus-
vr.com/](https://manus-vr.com/)) is definitely the way forward.

~~~
adammunich
Ever try leap motion lately?

~~~
CobrastanJorji
How is it lately? I have the original one from the Kickstarter. I played with
it a bit because I had some crazy ideas about recognizing ASL, but I found
that, while it was super great at instantly recognizing orientation and open
vs closed hands, it utterly failed to capture complex handshapes ("this hand
is making a fist except the thumb is poking out a bit between the middle and
ring finger").

~~~
adammunich
The whole software stack has since gotten an overhaul and works more reliably
now. Still an occasional trouble with particular finger poses, but, it's
really nifty on a VR headset.

~~~
moron4hire
Orion might work a little better, but it's still not objectively good. It's
been over a year since the beta was released and still no final version. I
don't think we are ever getting a working Leap Motion, as the company has said
they aren't building consumer devices anymore and only focused on partnerships
with headset vendors for integrated solutions.

------
sp332
I'm getting a 503. Here's a copy:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170622171257/http://steamcommu...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170622171257/http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=943406651)

~~~
balls187
Loads fine for me from Seattle, WA.

------
stale2002
VR is like the quintessential example of a two sided market.

Developers don't want to make games for it, because there aren't enough people
with headsets. And Customers don't want to buy headsets because there aren't
enough games yet.

But innovation like this is always great. The controller for the vive has been
my biggest gripe.

------
mindcrash
Steam is getting hammered due to the summersale as-is. So to free up server
capacity for the gamers in the HN community please use the archive link below
instead ;)

~~~
Ajedi32
The archive link doesn't appear to include the images, which are perhaps the
most interesting part of the whole page IMO.

------
remotehack
VR is klunky, about 20 years away from being a fun experience.

~~~
kuzimoto
I'm willing to bet that it could be at least half that time. Even stuff like
Cardboard/Daydream/Gear-VR provide some entertainment and those are at the
lowest tier. The main obstacles for me would be not well enough performing
hardware (considering the aforementioned devices use a cell phone) and second,
lacking software.

I'd say within the next 3-5 years both of those areas will improve
dramatically (as demand for VR increases) enough to make those platforms a
viable VR entertainment system.

As for Desktop VR devices like Oculus and Vive 20 years is probably more
reasonable as it's much more expensive. Many people get a smartphone every
couple years through their phone plan but I'd wager most people do not
currently posses a computer capable of running a VR headset with recommended
requirements.

